# peer-to-peer network = διομότιμο δίκτυο, δίκτυο ομοτίμων, δίκτυο ομότιμων κόμβων



## socratisv (Apr 23, 2008)

*Δίκτυα peer to peer, διομότιμα δίκτυα (peer to peer) ή σκέτο «διομότιμα δίκτυα»;*

Η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής: σε ποιό βαθμό ο όρος διομότιμο δίκτυο είναι γνωστός στο ευρύ κοινό, στον καθημερινό χρήστη; Είναι προτιμώτερο να μεταφραστεί εξ ολοκλήρου, να διατηρηθεί ο αγγλικός όρος ως έχει ή να μεταφραστεί και να μπει ο αγγλικός όρος σε παρένθεση;

ΕΕΤΠ για την άποψή σας/συμβουλές σας.
Σ.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 23, 2008)

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι ο όρος διομότιμο δίκτυο είναι παντελώς άγνωστος στο ευρύ κοινό.


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2008)

Η Microsoft προτιμά το «*ομότιμο δίκτυο*» ενώ το «διομότιμο» είναι πρόταση της ΕΛΕΤΟ, εν πολλοίς άγνωστη στο ευρύτερο κοινό.

Η δική μου προτίμηση θα ήταν ανάμεσα σε «δίκτυο ομοτίμων» και «διομότιμο δίκτυο» επειδή αποδίδουν ακριβέστερα το νόημα.

Όποιον όρο κι αν διαλέξεις, βάλε μετά το (peer-to-peer) κατά την πρώτη αναφορά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2008)

Να προσθέσω ωστόσο (για να μην την αδικήσω) και τους παρακάτω όρους από τη Microsoft:

Advanced Peer-to-Peer Networking = προηγμένη δικτύωση μεταξύ ομότιμων (διόρθωσε σε «ομοτίμων»)
Peer-to-Peer Trust = Αξιοπιστία ομοτίμων
Peer-to-Peer Services = Υπηρεσίες ομοτίμων
Peer-to-Peer Grouping = Ομαδοποίηση ομοτίμων
Peer-to-Peer Collaboration = Συνεργασία ομοτίμων


----------



## socratisv (Apr 23, 2008)

*διομότιμο δίκτυο (peer to peer)*



Lexoplast said:


> Γνώμη μου είναι ότι ο όρος διομότιμο δίκτυο είναι παντελώς άγνωστος στο ευρύ κοινό.


Και στους πιο ψαγμένους άγνωστος είναι, αλλά ας μην τους ξεμπροστιάσουμε .



nickel said:


> Η Microsoft προτιμά το «ομότιμο δίκτυο» ενώ το «διομότιμο» είναι πρόταση της ΕΛΕΤΟ, εν πολλοίς άγνωστη στο ευρύτερο κοινό.
> 
> Η δική μου προτίμηση θα ήταν ανάμεσα σε «δίκτυο ομοτίμων» και «διομότιμο δίκτυο» επειδή αποδίδουν ακριβέστερα το νόημα.
> 
> Όποιον όρο κι αν διαλέξεις, βάλε μετά το (peer-to-peer) κατά την πρώτη αναφορά.



Merci, pour votre confirmation, mon cher Prof;)!
Κι' εμένα το "ομότιμο δίκτυο" της MS δεν με καλύπτει ως απόδοση. Σε γενικές γραμμές, θεωρώ ότι τα γλωσσάρια της MS δεν είναι είναι ό,τι καλύτερο....
Κατοχυρώνεται λοιπόν το «διομότιμο», και στην περίπτωσή μου το εφαρμογή διομότιμου δικτύου (peer to peer) [peer-to-peer application].


----------



## Elena (Apr 23, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν αναφέρθηκε μέχρι στιγμής. Ένα «*P2P*» σε παρένθεση θα με κάλυπτε θαυμάσια
είτε με «διομότιμο» είτε με «ομοτίμων».


----------



## stathis (Apr 23, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με όλους σε όλα. Το "ομότιμο δίκτυο" της Microsoft είναι μια γλωσσική τρύπα στο νερό. Ομότιμο με τι; Δυστυχώς δεν είναι η μόνη λάθος απόδοση που έχει παγιωθεί στις "επίσημες" μεταφράσεις λογισμικού και IT εν γένει.
Ανάμεσα στο _διομότιμο δίκτυο_ και το _δίκτυο ομοτίμων_, ψηφίζω (εντελώς υποκειμενικά) το δεύτερο, επειδή το διομότιμο μου φαίνεται κάπως βαρύγδουπο.
Θα βοηθούσε πάντως αν γνωρίζαμε πού θα εμφανίζεται ο μεταφρασμένος όρος και ποιοι θα τον διαβάσουν. Σε κάθε περίπτωση βέβαια θα ήταν πολύ καλό να μπει και ο αγγλικός όρος σε παρένθεση.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2008)

Ένα παρένθετο "Ρ2Ρ" όπως πρότεινε η Έλενα, είναι μια χαρά.


----------



## mur (Dec 22, 2009)

Το βρήκα τυχαία και το φέρνω πάλι στην επιφάνεια σε περίπτωση που ενδιαφέρει κάποιον... Η σωστότερη (και από τεχνική άποψη) μετάφραση είναι "δίκτυα ομοτίμων κόμβων". Οι κόμβοι είναι που είναι ομότιμοι σε αυτά τα είδη δικτύων, και όχι τα ίδια τα δίκτυα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2009)

Συμφωνώ ότι οι κόμβοι είναι ομότιμοι, αλλά άντε τώρα να πείσεις κανέναν.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 16, 2013)

Δείτε κι εδώ:
πιρτουπιράδικο: Κατεβασάδικο* στο οποίο γίνεται ανταλλαγή αρχείων peer-to-peer. :);)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Δείτε κι εδώ:


Για το οποίο «εκεί» δείτε κι εδώ. :) :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

Μπορεί τώρα να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι γυρεύει στον τίτλο της είδησης για την... εκτύπωση της πρώτης τρισδιάστατης πίτσας ο όρος «ομότιμος εκτυπωτής»; Ορίστε:
*Ομότιμος εκτυπωτής θα εκτυπώσει την πρώτη 3Δ πίτσα*
http://p2plab.gr/archives/421

Ξέρω ότι το _ομότιμος_ αποδίδει το _peer_, αλλά εδώ πώς προέκυψε; Στα αγγλικά κείμενα δεν βρίσκω την πηγή του προβλήματος.

http://www.zdnet.com/what-if-you-could-just-3d-print-a-slice-of-pizza-nasa-wants-to-know-7000015984/


----------



## bernardina (Jun 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μπορεί τώρα να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι γυρεύει στον τίτλο της είδησης για την... εκτύπωση της πρώτης τρισδιάστατης πίτσας ο όρος «ομότιμος εκτυπωτής»; Ορίστε:
> *Ομότιμος εκτυπωτής θα εκτυπώσει την πρώτη 3Δ πίτσα*
> http://p2plab.gr/archives/421
> 
> ...



http://blog.loft2work.gr/2013/04/το-ομότιμο-κίνημα-και-η-3δ-εκτύπωση/?lang=el

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=346995

http://www.dafy.gr/2013/04/tedx.html

http://hua.fosscomm.gr/presentations/HELIX_T.pdf


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Το κείμενο θα το προσθέσω και στο νήμα για τα Bitcoin, αλλά χάρηκα που διάβασα στο in.gr τη σωστή απόδοση:

Πρόσφατα, το εικονικό νόμισμα Bitcoin δημιούργησε τις προϋποθέσεις για μια νέα γενιά αποκεντρωμένων, *διομότιμων (peer-to-peer)* εικονικών νομισμάτων – τα οποία αποκαλούνται και κρυπτονομίσματα.
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231295756

Δεν χάρηκα για την πρωτοβουλία του τιτλατζή να κάνει _κίνδυνους_ τους _κινδύνους_ που έχει το κείμενο. (Ξέρω, βέβαια, ότι σε πέντε τέρμινα αυτός θα έχει δίκιο κι εγώ άδικο.


----------

